# Look at these maltese puppies



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG - they're so adorable!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=9669358

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=9651962


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh they are darling! I've tried to keep from looking o petfinders anymore because it breaks my heart to see sooooo many in need of forever homes! Will pray these two little ones do find that perfect home!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, those are some very cute babies!! I do hope they find their forever homes quickly!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww they sure are cute! Wishing them forever homes SOON.

Melanie


----------

